# I love Canada



## hakeemdxb (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey all , 

My name is Abdul Hakeem and I have been living in dubai since birth(22yrs)
I would like to move in Canada , Can anyone tell me whats the easiest and the quickest way to get a visa.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Web site help*



hakeemdxb said:


> Hey all ,
> 
> My name is Abdul Hakeem and I have been living in dubai since birth(22yrs)
> I would like to move in Canada , Can anyone tell me whats the easiest and the quickest way to get a visa.


Go onto to CIC web site which will give you the details of how to apply for visa's to Canada. As you are 22yrs you can apply through the BUNAC program, which makes it easier to enter and work in Canada.
Good luck


----------

